# Glass Canopy for a 20 Gallon High



## Mattei (Jun 28, 2009)

I need to buy a glass canopy for my fish tank and I cannot find one anywhere. I have checked Petsmart and bigalsonline.ca (not instore yet) and have had no luck. Does anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Try Lucky's in Scarborough, they make custom glass canopies. Give them to a call/visit.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I can help you or tell you where to buy the materials to make one for $20 or less

with plastic hindges (2 pieces of glass / you can open and close)

Its VERY EASY!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They cost less than $20 retail - check in store, I was at BA Scarborough today and they had them in stock (both perfecto and marineland - they use different trims, so one is too small to fit the other, but I can't remember which is which).


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think Petsmart in burlington has them really cheap. I got one for 10 gallon for 11 bucks


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

There are many items big als online does not carry. Check the stores, they should have the glass lid at reasonable prices.

One thing to watch out for - the exact dimension of the tank and the lid may not match. I've seen that all too often on 10G tanks.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

I just got one for my 20g at Petsmart at Eglinton and Laird. $20 Marineland, 24x12.


----------



## cisco2025 (Jun 10, 2009)

I am looking for glass top 48x12 for Hagen tank. Anyone know if they can get them cheaper than $33?


----------



## wannabefishguy (Jul 17, 2009)

Try north american fish breeders, they make custom glass lids.
They are located at 2260 kingston road, and their number is (416)267-7252

Good luck,
Stephen


----------

